# just got something interesting M-1 Garand



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Just came across an M-1 in a shop and did not look just right. First thought was some D A refinished the stock and ruined a good one. Looking at it closer, appeared it was a National Match and thought even more it was ruined by the stock. Price was right as I had some stocks so got it. Later noticed that had AF PG stamped on barrel. Did some research and find out AF PG means Air Force Premium Grade. These are rare birds and the Air Force armorers at Lackland would take a National Match and further rebuild them and then refinish stocks in poly for competition. These are considered the best of the best in National Match guns. This one appears to have never been shot and all parts are as they should be. 

Now to figure what value is. As soon as weather permits, to the range to find out what it will do.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a cool find. Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Dude!! Sweet!! Keep us posted.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Home run heck grand slam way to go


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Last time I touched a M1 Garand was back in the late 1940s..

Up until then we had been training with 1903 Springfieldsâ€¦

Man...talk about a step up...:biggrin:


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats one gun I always wanted to own. I have had m1 carbines but never a Grand


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Have a couple match 45ACP made by the armorers at Lackland.Tack drivers.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Charlie,
Would this M1 be as accurate as some of your guns>


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

you will be impressed with a national match M1 garand. I have one built by 
Fulton armory, its the best thing I have.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

THA 

Ya know that rifle will outshoot a pistol every day, especially your match weapon.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Ya know that rifle will outshoot a pistol every day, especially your match weapon.


Dunno Charlie, depends on who's shooting what LOL! 

TH


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

texasislandboy said:


> Thats one gun I always wanted to own. I have had m1 carbines but never a Grand


I don't care if I never see another Garand, as I lived with one for six years. Semper Fi


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

T H

You notice I say the rifle will outshoot not an individual. LOL


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Kinda sounds like my story on acquiring an M-1. Way back when, the American Rifleman said M-1's are being distributed for civilians. I looked up the requirements, joined the Texas State Rifle Association, competed in a match, provided fingerprints, etc. The only hitch was that, and I'm paraphrasing, was that only those requests that arrive after 12:00 a.m. on March 13 would be considered. There was no way that I could figure out how to be one of those considered, so I went to the Beaumont Post Office to mail my application (on Saturday and they were closed), and it was March 12. 



I went around to the back, and a gentleman approached me asking what I needed or wanted, and I told him my problem. He responded that "doesn't sound like too much of a problem to me"...he took my application, already stamped and addressed, and cancelled the stamps and the time posted was 12:00 a. m. March 13.


Short time later, my M-1 arrived, spankin' brand new, never been fired, and all wrapped up in the standard brown paper to protect it.


Now, don't let anyone tell you that a blind hog can't find an acorn. I have fired about 7 rounds through it since received, and it will be a keepsake in my family for generations.


JLD


----------

